# Other Places Around The World > Asia, South Pacific & Australia >  >  Fastest way to get a visa

## smason3

So, the travel plans for the summer took an unexpected turn. SBH for 3 weeks, home 1 week, London 1 week, home 2 weeks, and now friends invited us to Shanghai for the next week (World's Fair).

There's no time to send the passports off to get a visa now because we need them to travel.

Question is what's the best way to get a visa quickly and what do we need.

A friend recommended going to the consulate in Chicago. OK, but would prefer to do all by FedEx. I'll ask our AmEx representative, but thought I would ask this site too.

Thanks for any help!

----------


## Petri

This doesn't help but in about two hours I will walk to the Chinese embassy, hand the visa application with my passport and in a few days I'll walk back to collect it.

Helps to live almost next to the embassy of China.  The embassy of Iraq is even closer but no trips planned yet ;-)  Russian mob is practically a neighbor, they'll probably offer passports for any country as well.

I got all the local details from the local embassy's web site.  The embassy in the US has also the details there:
http://www.china-embassy.org/eng/hzqz/

----------


## JEK

The Chinese Embassy in Washington has outsourced this to a provider and it is possible to apply and wait for the visa on the same day. A long wait.

http://www.mychinavisa.com/faq.html

----------


## smason3

So, we could put a rush on this and have it in less than a week. This seems like a plan. Thanks.

----------


## JEK

Q1: When is the best time to apply for my Chinese visa?

The best time to apply for your Chinese visa is 1-2 months before your travel date. However, if you are running short on time, we can process your visa in 1 business day. For example, if you overnight your application to us on Monday, you can have it back in your hand on Wednesday with our same-day rush service.

----------


## smason3

This worked perfectly, but did take 3 days with the fastest options chosen. One day to overnight to them (arrive by 10:30 am). One day plus to process. Then one day to overnight back. Exactly like they said. Monday-> Wednesday. About $350.

Checking out the new Peninsula Shanghai.

----------


## Petri

> About $350.



Wow!





> Checking out the new Peninsula Shanghai.



If you have a chance, the Park Hyatt Shanghai at the top floors of IFC was amazing (weather permitting), one doesn't get the opportunity to stay at 350+ m (>1000 ft) too often.  Great views from the lobby, bar and restaurants as well.

VPN from 12vpn.com worked just fine to go around the Great Firewall of China.  Worked perfectly from iPhone, iPad and the laptop.  Don't forget to visit the new Apple Store ;-)

----------


## smason3

Great idea about the Apple Store! We're huge Apple people.

With the World's Fair, lots of the hotels are booked. Will definitely check out the Park Hyatt.

----------


## Petri

> With the World's Fair, lots of the hotels are booked. Will definitely check out the Park Hyatt.



Planning to visit the Expo?

It's a crazy place.  I was there a few weeks ago with 500,000 chinese.  The Expo is worth the visit just for the size of it.  The only decent way to visit the major pavillions is to book a visit in advance through some VIP channels (embassies etc).  There's excellent ice cream outside of the New Zealand pavillion, made by New Zealand Natural.  Also a mojito in the Cuba pavillion was a nice break.  Both easy to visit ;-)

PS. Take the Maglev from the airport to the city instead of a hotel transfer, at least one way.

----------


## smason3

Thanks for the suggests on the Expo. Will work to book in advance.

One way from the airport is included with the Peninsula. So the return will be on the Maglev. How do you catch the Maglev?

----------


## Petri

> One way from the airport is included with the Peninsula. So the return will be on the Maglev. How do you catch the Maglev?



When you leave, ask for a taxi to the Maglev -- the doorman will know and say something in chinese to the taxi driver.  The taxi driver say "Uhhh.." because he didn't get a ride all the way to the airport ;-)

It's a point to point line from the airport to the city, about 30 km.  It has an average speed of 224-251 km/h, normally the top speed is 301 km/h (187 mph) but in the morning (09:00 - 10:45) and afternoon (13:00 - 16:45) it will go up to 431 km/h (268 mph).  Such a smooth ride.

You can buy the ticket at the station, very easy.

----------

